# Nila



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

I need some pics so you guys can see how pretty Nila is his name means Blue in Hindi.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That's a cool name.


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks BlueHaven.


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

Oh another question is how do I put a pic of my betta the contest


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

If you go to the main betta fish care page, where there is a pic of last month's winner, it will say "You have __ days to enter a photo, ENTER HERE" Something like that.You click that, and it will say Sumbit or Enter, click that, and find the pic you want to enter in your docs. 

Good luck!!


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks I enterd a pic I hope people vote it.


----------

